# karflex vs sealtight



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

what would be the reason to use the sealtight? Its more costly and other than the steel inner liner they both do the same thing. Is it a code issue for certain applications?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

See what the biggest Carflex is, then check how big sealtite goes. I've ran 5" Sealtite before...


----------



## Red (Nov 16, 2010)

How expensive are your Carflex fittings? I find them to be MORE expensive than Sealtite fittings... The conduit is cheaper though of course


----------



## CJE (Oct 10, 2010)

Durability and protection from damage I'd think. Carflex doesn't provide a ground path.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sealtite in metallic conduit systems. Carflex in nonmetallic conduit systems. Pretty simple.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shawn23 said:


> what would be the reason to use the sealtight? Its more costly and other than the steel inner liner they both do the same thing. Is it a code issue for certain applications?


Most of the time carflex is fine Take a look at Article 360 and article 356..

Welcome to the forum :thumbsup: Let the fun begin :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> See what the biggest Carflex is, then check how big sealtite goes. I've ran 5" Sealtite before...


The biggest carflex i've seen I think was 2.5" I don't think it's available larger than that, but i've been wrong before


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

I didnt think of the grounding issue, good point. I always run a ground wire in everything which is why i didnt think of that angle.
Thanks for the thoughts and the welcome to the site.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I run sealtite for almost everthing nowdays. The price diff isn't that much and in any kind of cold weather the carflex just sucks. Even if you install it in the summer when everything seems nice, the second it gets cold the carflex either breaks or comes out of the connector if somebody even looks at it. IMHO carflex shouldn't even be UL listed


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I run sealtite for almost everthing nowdays. The price diff isn't that much and in any kind of cold weather the carflex just sucks. Even if you install it in the summer when everything seems nice, the second it gets cold the carflex either breaks or comes out of the connector if somebody even looks at it. IMHO carflex shouldn't even be UL listed


My biggest problem with carflex is that it comes on spools, so when you try to unroll it from the spool.... it does its damndest to stay rolled up. Getting into the mid-sizes of carflex it's a real pain to try to uncurl one of them. Almost have to throw it in the PVC hot box for a minute.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

dowmace said:


> The biggest carflex i've seen I think was 2.5" I don't think it's available larger than that, but i've been wrong before


Know what you mean. I had a large serving of crow earlier this year. I thought Sealtite went to 4" and stopped. Even says so in art.350.20(B) Then I had a recent turn-out JW tell me that they made 5". Said "Ya right, like some greenhorne has a leg up on me?" Look in your code book..."

Took a spin to the far end of the parts yard...there it was bigger than life! 5" in Sealtite, and connectors!  So the kid got me. Told me to go read 90.4 ALL OF IT. So long story short -Doesn't have to meet the codebook as nearly as it does the "gray" area of the law!

Cost me a round at the bar too...


----------

